# My 125l Jungle



## Matt Warner (8 Feb 2012)

Hi all. I have posted a few pictures of my tank before but they were with a phone and weren't the best quality. So just thought I would share some better quality photos taken with my 450d. I have had a play around with the white balance settings and have got the colour much better. I alaso swapped a Plant pro tube for a juwel day tube. The light is much more natural now. Hope you enjoy and thanks for looking.

IMG_4003 by Matty213

IMG_4002 by Matty213

IMG_4004 by Matty213


----------



## warman98 (8 Feb 2012)

Good looking tank! Need to trim that thing!


----------



## Matt Warner (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback. Yeah I've just given it a good haircut


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Feb 2012)

looks super healthy Matt! Very nice.


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Feb 2012)

Thanks Ianho!


----------



## naz (9 Jan 2013)

realy like it matt liking the jungle look,looks like it has no algea witch is all good


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Jan 2013)

> realy like it matt liking the jungle look,looks like it has no algea witch is all good


Thanks mate, not a lot has changed since I added these photos. Ive trimmed the hygrophila down low now and have a nice background of Vallis now. Just been trying to keep it going as it is. I enjoy the tinkering and maintenance and watching the plants grow. I've also added a shoal of X-ray tetras which look awesome. I will try and add some more up to date photos of the tank soon when I have chance.


----------

